# she laid two eggs!!!



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey Everyone,
I wanted to share the news and get some advice.

Okay, well Beautiful and Whiteflight have lived in the loft since late October...
Beautiful is about 3yrs old, and has never laid two eggs till now!! She and her mate have decided to start a family , kinda wish they had waited....but they sit on them wonderfully. I am going to let them hatch at least one..

Now, the thing is they have decided to nest on top of the nesting boxes in a corner. I am worried that if I do let them hatch the eggs that the babies might wonder off to their death ... There is about a 4ft drop, to the floor.

Any advice?? Could I put a guard up of some kind??

Then a pair of Kings (Will and Dorsey) have decided to nest, I have replaced with fake eggs...but I have considered letting them raise one of Beautifuls, by swapping eggs. They are also being awesome, with their fake eggs.

As always would love some advice. 

Thank You,
Hilly


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Hillybean said:


> Hey Everyone,
> I wanted to share the news and get some advice.
> 
> Okay, well Beautiful and Whiteflight have lived in the loft since late October...
> ...


you can swap the egg/s if the two pairs have laid within 3 days of each other, or put a brick or something on the ledge as a guard, but you run the risk of changing things and pigeons can be funny about that and may leave the nest, just depends on the pair. four feet is not that high, but if the nest is near the edge I would foster the egg/s. then put a barrier on top of the nest boxes so they do not go there again and perhaps pick a nest box... funny how they pick the most inconvenient spots sometimes...like the floor...lol..


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

If your birds aren't picky then you can move them to safer spot.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

I say try the brick enclosure idea and see if they come back to the eggs, I think that is your best option or your eggs are going to end up rolling off that top shelf


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

The brick idea should work, supply a lot of nesting materials mainly small twigs and hay. If they build the a good nest with that the babies won't wander off in the early stages.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Well the guard sound like a pretty good idea too, maybe use some sort of quick drying glue like Krazy Glue and glue a thin narrow guard around the outside of the nest board. Thumb tacks instead of Krazy Glue might also work. The problem would be finding a thin and lightweight enough board to use for the guard board.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Putting up a guard most likely won't bother them, but moving them to another spot would. I wouldn't separate the babies to let each raise one though. It's much better for them to grow up with a sibling. They keep each other warm, and actually do seem to get along better with other birds when they grow up with a sibling. Kinda teaches them socialization. If a large brick will close it off too much, then it may bother them, and a lower piece of wood would be better. Congrats on the eggs though!


----------



## DoveNoob (Jan 25, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> Putting up a guard most likely won't bother them, but moving them to another spot would. I wouldn't separate the babies to let each raise one though. It's much better for them to grow up with a sibling. They keep each other warm, and actually do seem to get along better with other birds when they grow up with a sibling. Kinda teaches them socialization. If a large brick will close it off too much, then it may bother them, and a lower piece of wood would be better. Congrats on the eggs though!


i had two eggs one hatched the other didn't is it that reason his older brothers bite him?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

the beauty of pigeons is that if they dont like you adding the brick you can take it away right away and all will be fine and back to normal but then maybe you could put something up there lower that wouldnt bother them as much but I honestly think the brick enclosure wouldnt bother them as they really arent that tall to begin with .


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you all for the replies!

I will try the brick idea and see how they act. I am just worried that rolling eggs might happen, or moving babies eventually...I hope.

I guess I may not have said, they did make a nest...with straw, ripped paper and wood chips. They just didn't use a nest box or a nest bowl. 

Seperating eggs...that makes since, so they stay together.
I'll keep everyone updated!
-Hilary


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Hillybean said:


> Thank you all for the replies!
> 
> I will try the brick idea and see how they act. I am just worried that rolling eggs might happen, or moving babies eventually...I hope.
> 
> ...


as long as they build a decent nest you really do not need a bowl, I have two capuchines that do not need a nest bowl, I use a brick with them, i just put it about 7 inches away from the back wall of the nest box and they build quit a nice nest behind the brick and to the back wall in the corner and the brick keeps all the nest materals in. they have a foster baby right now and is doing great.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They really don't need a bowl, as long as they have enough nesting material. I had bowls in my boxes, and removed them. The boxes are only 16" X16", and not enough room for two bowls. But then I don't breed................ not on purpose anyway! LOL. I switch out the eggs. So when they don't hatch, and they tire of them, they want to start a new nest. With the bowl in there, they didn't have room, and would try to build a nest beside it. Kind of tight. So I removed the bowl, and they have a lot more room. When I do have an occasional oops baby, they do fine, as long as there is enough nesting material for a good nest. Haven't had any problems. In the wild, nature doesn't provide nesting bowls. As long as they have good material for their footing they're fine. If they don't build a deep enough nest, I just add to it. The brick for the capuchines is a good idea.


----------

